

Scrolljacking and Accessibility: Are we Breaking the Web? - steeples
http://www.sitepoint.com/scrolljacking-accessibility/

======
wingerlang
I really hate sites that do this. Only once or twice have I found it ok.

And to vent, I dislike sites that have different layers and the images
underneath changes [0].

[0] Not a prime example as I actually found this one ok (maybe because it is
smooth), but this style:
[http://www.coolcodebro.net/](http://www.coolcodebro.net/)

